# relief in 2 days



## MVD011244 (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi

I am taking 2 Phillips good fiber gummies and 1package of Metamucil multigrain wafers.(Cinnamon spice taste like ginger snaps). I was on up to 8 immodiums a day, Lomotil etc. This idea is my own and it is working for me, I have no bloating and can go out to eat without worrying where the bathroom is, I have also lost 15 lbs that I needed. I hope this can help someone else, I have suffered with ibs-d for over 20 years and I am finally getting my life back. Ibs-d contolled me now I am controlling it. Doctors were not sympathetic and tried to tell me it was in my head, just watch what I ate and would tell me to keep a journal of foods that I ate. They did not believe me when I would tell them tea could send me into the bathroom.

Please try this and I hope it works for you too, I know it is not harmful, Beneful did not help nor did Fibercom, only the combination I spoke of. Wishing everyone good luck. in 2 days


----------



## SMoKeR (Nov 14, 2013)

So basically you took soluble fibers...I heard that soluble fibers can relieve symtopms of IBS but I never heard of it curing the IBS, is this real?

and are you still taking it or the results last after you stop?


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

i've seeing at least 5 gi specialist drs. and i haven't met one that is sympathetic or empathetic to our ibs issues. sometimes i wish all gi dr get ibs sx to know first hand how debilitating it is. so they can be more proactive to help us.


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

MVD011244 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am taking 2 Phillips good fiber gummies


Phillips good fiber gummies contain inulin.



> Individuals with IBS or Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis should avoid foods containing inulin


Why do some types of fibre make things worse?

I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## MVD011244 (Jul 6, 2000)

I notice a difference if I skip one day. No it does not cure but it makes me able to go out and not have to be scared of embarrassing myself. I like not taking all of the prescription and the side effects, plus it is more natural and a very easy treatment. I was really getting scared when everything made ibs-d so unbearable, I was literally afraid to eat. Now, no problem.

No one has to try it but I am happy with it and I only wanted to share it with anyone to try and hope that it works. GI doctors have no sympathy because they do not have it, I wish they did just 2 days and then tell someone you just have to live with it. I swear sometimes that you would think it is all in the kickbacks and tests they can push on you. Most are very arrogant, I only met a couple that actually really tried.


----------



## comus (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this group & am desperate to find help. I've had IBS-D for about 20 years, but for the past six months it has made my life miserable. I, too, have seen numerous doctors and specialists over this time who just keep throwing different ideas out there. Worse yet, one physician made no recommendations or prescriptions at all & did not respond to my repeated pleas for help. I'm afraid to go to work or to go out socially & have isolated myself completely from work functions. I've missed more than my maximum allowed time from work, as well. Today, I'm sitting out of the office Thanksgiving potluck, frequently I miss the office lunches. This is not a condition you can share with others, so it just seems I'm being anti-social. I have tried diet restrictions, supplements, prescriptions. . . & like you were, I find myself living on Imodium presently. However, this doesn't solve the feeling of incomplete evacuation or the cramping. I've lost 15 lbs over the last six months & quite frankly can't afford to lose any more. But I'm afraid to eat unless I'm in my own home & have nowhere to go for the next few hours. I'm curious what other natural &/or prescription treatments you had tried before landing on this current regimen? And, are you consuming all of these at one time of day: morning, evening...? Thanks so much! I'm glad to have found a community of people with whom to commiserate.


----------



## MVD011244 (Jul 6, 2000)

I don't know about inulin but for my type of IBS-D it is working, plus I have followed the doctors advice and got no where. To me if something works do it. After 20 years of thousands of dollars in prescriptions and tests only to be told it is ibs-d and nothing will cure it. Always the same, so I don't really think that saying inulin is bad for you really means a whole lot to me.


----------

